# Waxstock Showdown prep - Focus RS



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

only the 2nd time this has been detailed properly, 1st time was about 2 years and 10 months ago, just as i got it

obviously ive kept it waxed and cleaned etc, but its never been clayed or machine polished since then. so now 3 years old, and 7k miles on the clock, it was entered into its 1st show and shine, the waxstock showdown. so i thought it was about time i did it agin 

car was already clean as i cleaned it a few days before, and it hadnt moved, so a quick wipe down with Z6 and straight on with some ironx. this stuff wasnt around when i last did it, so i wasnt really expecting to see much? but crikey :lol:














































not too much on the rear end



















tardis was then treated to a few areas, but hardly any tar. so onto a foam, and then jetwash, refoam and washed










zymol sponges and my favourite car shampoo, 3m 










vehicle then jetwashed, still revealing some LSP. last time i polised the car was 3 layers of zaino z2 last september when i went trax :doublesho










dried and then ready for some zaino claying action










hardly anything came off as expected :lol: i did spray the wheel swith ironx when they were on the car, so annoying










turned the car round, and  i knew i shouldnt have bothered spending an hour a few days before cleaning teh wheels :lol:



















oh, and ill come back to these later 



















seeing as the wheels were now orange, i decided to take the wheels off and do them properly










wheels cleaned with smartwheels, tardis, polised with platinum, and then zaino cs




























and then while the wheels were off, i did the hub with matt black paint










before










after - all metal surfaces rubbed with wire wool and brake cleaner before paint










arches treated to a clean with G101, tardis, then a couple of coats of 303










wheels nuts treated with a bit of autosol










back to the rusty bits, new ones purchased. unfortunately, i couldnt get black ones quick enough, so opted for silver, and i painted them. new number plate screws and number plates purchased too



















wheels back on, and looks loads better










soooo.......... finally onto the paint :lol: no swirls at all really, even the easily swirled black bits were not too bad. so not too many pics of the polishing stage, but i polished with menz 203s, and menz 85re



















(more pics coming in post 2)


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

like i usually do, i got bored of machine polishing, so i switched to the engine bay  :lol: yucky. especially that rubber pipe near the front had turned white



















so i took the pipe off, and coated it in some rubber dressing. didnt do much










nothign was cleaning it, except smart wheel mixed 50:50 :doublesho and even that still took me over half an hour to get to a reasonable standard :wall: dressed with 303 once done :thumb: by this time, i had lost about 2 hours




























then i lost another hour or so polishing my exhausts 



















anyway, cracked on with machine polishing, spent around 5 hours on the machine in total, as by now i was running out of time :wall:

with time being mega low, vintage was out of the question, i usually need a good couple of hours to do that properly, so bonnet and front wing were wearing exo, roof was wearing rejuvinate and tough coat, rest of the car was britemax blackmax and vantage wax.



















quickly then had to give the interior a quick going over. hoovered, plastics dressed with autosmart finish



















car was then put back in the garage and given another wipe down, and that was me done about half 7 friday night. i was due to go out at 8pm :lol: so no more pics. so in total, i reckon all day friday, and a couple of night in the evening removing wheels work.

and then i didnt take any pictures of the car at all at the show. my OH, took 2 :doublesho so hopefully i will add some finished pics into the thread :lol:



















_***<<<hopefully insert some decent DW member pictures here>>>**​_
i took a few pics on bank holiday monday, after the drive home, and then spending the night outside in the rain


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Lovely RS man :argie:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Stunning :argie:


----------



## Cambelt (Jul 4, 2012)

ianFRST said:


>


The car looks amazing 

But.... are there any axle stands under there? 
I'm not sure I'd trust a pair of trolley jacks on their own...


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Stunning!!!


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Gorgeous... loving the colour and the attention to detail - top marks on the "DO NOT CLEAN THIS CAR" rear view mirror hanger.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

love it and want one of these as my next proper car. wanted this to win and its a credit to you.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

jlw41 said:


> Lovely RS man :argie:





Natalie said:


> Stunning :argie:





Chrissyronald said:


> Stunning!!!





RefinedDetails said:


> Gorgeous... loving the colour and the attention to detail - top marks on the "DO NOT CLEAN THIS CAR" rear view mirror hanger.





Mehan said:


> love it and want one of these as my next proper car. wanted this to win and its a credit to you.


thanks all  :thumb: it was never going to win :lol: my car is clean, but the mini that won is just on another planet clean. if it enters every year, it will win every year, will take another very special car to beat it imo



Cambelt said:


> The car looks amazing
> 
> But.... are there any axle stands under there?
> I'm not sure I'd trust a pair of trolley jacks on their own...


not sure at that point, but there were 2 jacks, 1 jack lifted the whole car up, so the other was there for stability. there was an axle stand there when i got under it to do the exhasuts :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice car :thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Superb work. Photos don't do it justice. Car looked amazing in the flesh @ Waxstock


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

RefinedDetails said:


> Gorgeous... loving the colour and the attention to detail - top marks on the "DO NOT CLEAN THIS CAR" rear view mirror hanger.


Can you buy the " DO NOT CLEAN THIS CAR" mirror hangers...?????


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

stunning!!

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely RS.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Good job, the time invested certainly was worth it, the results show the work beautifully, keep up the good work on the RS, due to these will be like Gold gems in the future :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning car Ian, looked amazing at Waxstock.

There some photos I took in your Waxstock thread if you wish to use them.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Top Job! Looked great at WaxStock.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

stunning car and work:thumb:


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Great work stunning car


----------



## d00bie (Aug 28, 2006)

Stunning


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Awesome job fella.

Unfortunately I couldn't attend the show but saw this in the background of numerous photo's and it looked as good as the car actually being photo'd!


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Stunning work mate, looked immense in the flesh!!


----------



## matt303 (Aug 11, 2012)

Car looked stonking at the show


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Looking spanking as ever mate!


----------



## fordsi11 (Jul 2, 2012)

I've got a week booked off work to detail our Mk2 FRS hopefully if it looks half as nice as this I would be happy


----------



## shaziman (Feb 11, 2010)

David Proctor said:


> Can you buy the " DO NOT CLEAN THIS CAR" mirror hangers...?????


Yes, i bought mine from Waxstock on the Detailing World stand for £4.

Did think that was quite alot though, so going to see if i can get them printed for less than £2 for a few mates who came with me to Waxstock!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work and nice little tip on the white hose. Interesting.


----------



## gtmin (Aug 1, 2012)

ianFRST said:


> thanks all  :thumb: it was never going to win :lol: my car is clean, but the mini that won is just on another planet clean. if it enters every year, it will win every year, will take another very special car to beat it imo
> 
> Thanks for nice comment, your car is also very special and beautiful, we all love our cars hence why we were there. I have also worked hard over many years to try to improve my car and bring it on. I didn't think I stood a chance in winning as I am just an Mini enthusiast who has done the majority of work myself in my mum garage of an evening especially in the winter. :driver:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looked stunning :thumb:


Brian


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Top work dude!

Was gleaming there


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

thanks chaps


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Prize for guessing whats on the bonnet? 
Car looked amazingly nice i have to say...


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

im still shocked you guessed tbh  :lol:

i got the man himself to come and have a look, over application, and, incorrect MF was what he thought. will give it another try......


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> im still shocked you guessed tbh  :lol:
> 
> i got the man himself to come and have a look, over application, and, incorrect MF was what he thought. will give it another try......


I have x ray eyes and am generally pretty good at guessing lsp,s  , what i spotted was synonimus of exo to me and as you say maybe over application. Its one thing i noted when viewing Mike Phillips latest video with EXO , I didnt want to be disrespectful and mention it but personally i think he sprays 1000x more than you should and i have done about 15 cars in total now , personally less is more with EXO , you certainly dont need to spray so much.


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Fantastic work Ian, it was great to be parked in front of you at the showdown on Sunday.

It's probably the best looked after FRS i have seen so far, a lot are trashed....


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

This car looked tip top at Waxstock! Well done matey!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

top work mon a top motor!:thumb:


----------



## mass (Aug 16, 2007)

love the colour, great work


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome work mate!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

really enjoyed this one, cheers for posting mate :thumb:


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

very nice car.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Killer Ian!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Perfect car


----------

